#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Таиланд

## Dee Mon

Собрались вот с женой съездить в октябре в Тайланд. 
Где посоветуете побывать буддисту, на что посмотреть?
Куда именно лучше ехать?
И вообще, буду рад любым советам, ссылкам и рассказам о личном опыте.

----------


## Ануруддха

В Бангкоке советую посмотреть, в первую очередь, Королевский дворец - Ват Пра Кео, в нем находится храм изумрудного Будды. Рядом находится храм лежащего Будды. Переплыв на другой берег Чаопраи можно полюбоваться Ват Арун - высокий необычный храм. Недалеко от ж.д. вокзала находится статуя Золотого Будды весом 5,5 тонн! Еще можно посетить Ват Сакет, он находится на горе, оттуда открывается великолепный вид. Для полноты ощущений посетите смотровую площадку гостиницы Байокскай - 85 этажей! 

Отдыхать лучше на островах, например Самуи. На острове есть храм с монахом в позе медитации, который ушел из жизни 30 с лишним лет назад, но тело его до сих пор сохранилось.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Таиланд - одно из немногих (и, скорее всего, последнее из доступных) мест на земле, где можно обойти 108 ступ вместе со статуями 108 будд 108 раз за один день, а заслуги посвятить своему будущему ребенку...

Наверняка, после такого благодеяния, у Вас  родится необычный ребенок...

----------


## Dee Mon

С удовольствием пообходим!  :Smilie: 
Вот только ребенка мы пока не планируем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> На острове есть храм с монахом в позе медитации, который ушел из жизни 30 с лишним лет назад, но тело его до сих пор сохранилось.


О, интересно, в тхераваде тоже бывают нетленные мощи?
А тело как-то обрабатывают после смерти?

----------


## Ассаджи

> О, интересно, в тхераваде тоже бывают нетленные мощи?
> А тело как-то обрабатывают после смерти?


В данном случае тело никак не обрабатывали
http://www.samui.org/temples/khun_aram.html
http://www.asiatour.com/thailand/e-06sout/et-so223.htm
http://www.hunkabutta.com/picture_pa...&date=03.19.04

Этот пример далеко не единственный, но пожалуй, наиболее известный. На том же острове Самуи есть еще одно такое тело.

Вот описание подобного случая:
http://www.pattayamail.com/509/features.shtml

----------


## Ануруддха

Еще несколько рекоменаций. Тур покупать не обязательно, в стране очень многое сделано для самостоятельного туризма. Гостиницу можно забронировать через Интернет, либо у любого агенства в аэропорту. Это обойдется дешевле чем снять комнату непосредственно в  гостинице.

Садясь в такси сразу договаривайтесь ехать по счетчику, сказав просто: "мита?". 

Таиланд - это страна где много едят, прямо на улице. Такое впечатление, что дома они не готовят. Еда дешевая и очень вкусная. Обязательно попробуйте суп Том Ям и Том Ка. Если смущает еда на улицах, то можно есть в супермаркете Big C, на 4 этаже сеть небольших кафе.

До Самуи можно доехать на поезде, до ст. Суратани, там вас встретят автобусы для туристов и довезут до парома. Поезда очень чистые и аккуратные, с кондиционером. На острове имеет смысл взять на прокат мотобайк. Если нет опыта вождения мотоцикла - берите Yаmaho Nova  с автоматической коробкой передач. За полдня можно научиться.

----------


## Dee Mon

Спасибо!

----------


## Константин_К.

Dee Mon, рекомендую Вам город Чианг Май - культурную (= буддийскую) столицу Таиланда (так вполне справедливо пишут в путеводителях). А также окресности этого горда:
храм на горе Дои Сутеп в 16 км от города (год назад там открылись курсы саттипатханы випассаны), Чом Тонг (в 1,5 часах езды от города) - главный центр саттипатханы випассаны в северном Таиланде, город Мае Хонг Сон (Мэхонгсон), а также множество других чрезвычайно интересных мест (древнейшие ступы, нетленные тела, отзвуки индийских, китайских, бирманских влияний).
Я провел там 2 месяца. Много сильных впечатлений.

----------


## Andromeda

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dee Mon_ 
> *Собрались вот с женой съездить в октябре в Тайланд. 
> *


А вас не смусчают погодные условия в октябре? Обобсчая, дойдливыи сезон: маи-ноябр; сухои сезон: декабр-апрел. Место нахойдения (север, центр, юг, восток страны) нуйно конечно тойе учитыват.  
Коh Samui, Phuket, Krabi очень прекрасны и популярны среди туристов. Если вам захочется тишины и безлюдия, но в то йе время оставатся у моря, то ето мойно наити в провинции Trang(на юге). На етом кусочке заподного побережья туризм есче толко развивается. Поетому нуйно такйе быт готовым проехат 40 км чтобы поменят денги (а лучше сделат заранее).

----------


## Ануруддха

Dee Mon, расскажите как съездили в Таиланд (я видел - вы у Винского на форуме "засветились" :Smilie: .

----------


## Dee Mon

Замечательно съездил!  :Smilie: 
Загрузил несколько фоток в фотогалерею:
http://buddhist.ru/modules/myalbum/v...y=dateA&pos=35

Но поездка была в стиле туризм-отдых, поэтому для этого форума не слишком интересна, наверное. Не знаю, что рассказать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dee Mon

Отдельные впечатления.

Атмосфера.
Главное впечатление, точнее даже чувство, которое остается надолго - это какая-то совсем другая атмосфера в Тае, какое-то фоновое ощущение счастья. Возможно, оно обманчиво и вызвано переменой климата, но.. Это то, что заставляет влюбиться в эту страну в первый же день. Это то, что вызывает острую ностальгию после возвращения из Тая и желание переехать туда насовсем. Это то, что отмечают очень многие побывавшие там, и чего они не находят в других странах. И во многих странах есть форумы, где собираются такие же заболевшие Таем, но почему-то не видно таких же ностальгирующих по другой стране..
Это реликтовое излучение счастья, волшебное настроение разлитое в воздухе, ощущается в Тае везде. И скоро начинаешь, как все тайцы, улыбаться всем людям, животным и миру вокруг. Чувствуется, что для тайцев любое занятие - игра, шутка. Чувствуешь себя ребенком, играющим во взрослого. 

Животные.
Также, бросается в глаза совсем другое отношение к животным. К ним относятся необыкновенно почтительно. Все уличные собаки и кошки, которых мы встречали, выглядели не как уличные, было видно, что о них заботятся. Их никто не гоняет, они могут лежать где хотят и делать что хотят (в пределах разумного, конечно). У нас в отеле на острове был открытый ресторан, туда по очереди приходили то местные собаки, то местные кошки, их там подкармливали. В Бангкоке наблюдали очень характерную картину. На улице прилавок с газетами, рядом на земле спят две кошки, у прилавка сидит продавщица на краешке стула, а большую часть стула занимает кошка с котятами. В нескольких метрах другой подобный прилавок, там кошка спит прямо на нем, никто ее и не собирается прогонять.
Вообще, в Бангкоке мы заметили интересную тенденцию. За исключением описанного случая на улицах мы видели только собак. А вот храмы были сплошь населены кошками. В какой бы храм мы не приезжали (а их за 4 дня мы объездили немало), мы там находили спокойно лежащих и гуляющих везде кошек. Собак же в храмах не попадалось, их мы встречали на улицах.

Тайцы.
Сами тайцы тоже очень интересны. У них не принято проявлять негативные эмоции. Прилюдно разгневаться, выйти из себя, повысить голос - значит потерять лицо. А потеря лица для тайца - это очень серьезно, практически недопустимо. За все время пребывания там мы ни разу не видели ругающихся или хотя бы хмурых людей. И разумеется, такое поведение сказывается и на образе мыслей и на общем состоянии. Поэтому их приветливость и улыбчивость становится вполне понятна и она действительно искренна, это не витрина торговцев.

Язык.
Мы два месяца готовились к поездке, и мне стало интересно попробовать познакомиться с тайским языком, изучить какие-то азы, тем более, что передвигаться по стране и решать все вопросы нам предстояло самостоятельно. Найти в Москве нормальный (или хоть какой-нибудь) учебник тайского почти невозможно. Есть разве что разговорник для туристов, но по нему многому не научишься. Помогли сайты, посвященные тайскому языку, и особенно программа ThaiTrainer. Каким-то азам мне удалось научиться, и это несколько раз пригодилось в Тае. Подобно китайскому, тайский язык тональный. Т.е. один и тот же слог может произноситься пятью основными способами. Классический пример - осмысленная фраза, состоящая из пяти слов "май". Письменность, подобно тибетскому, была создана по мотивам санскрита. Пара букв даже внешне похожа на тибетские. Более-менее научившись читать то, что я видел на учебных сайтах и программах, в Тае я столкнулся с проблемой шрифтов: во многих используемых на практике шрифтах буквы выглядят несколько не так, как в учебниках, часто стилизованы под латинские. В результате читать оказалось несколько сложнее, чем я ожидал. К тому же, в тайском много очень похожих внешне букв, отличающихся лишь размером маленькой черточки или направлением заворота загогулины.  :Smilie: 
При этом сам язык довольно простой. Ни глаголы, ни существительные не имеют ни падежей, ни разных форм, зависящих от лица. Интересная особенность языка (или больше культуры?) в том, что у тайцев очень много личных местоимений. "Я" или "ты" можно сказать очень большим числом способов, которые отличаются по смыслу и выражают отношения между говорящими. Можно так сказать "я", что будет практически матом.  :Smilie:  Еще много слов, описывающих родственные связи. Типа "дядя старше отца", "бабушка по отцовской линии" и т.д. Тоже о чем-то говорит.
Особенно понравились речевые обороты, которые очень хорошо, как мне кажется, отражают психологию тайцев. Когда таец говорит "что мы будем есть?" или "что мы будем делать?" дословно это звучит "что мы будем есть хорошего?" или "что мы будем делать хорошего?" Видимо, плохого тайцы не делают.  :Smilie: 

Климат.
От климата мы были просто в восторге. Я давно говорил, что предпочитаю (и лучше переношу) более теплый климат, нежели в Москве, видно привычка из прошлых жизней.  :Smilie:  В Тае мы с женой чувствовали себя необычайно комфортно. Шутят, что король когда-то издал указ, по которому дожди должны идти только ночью. Этот указ природа исполняет крайне старательно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dee Mon

Совсем забыл!
Невероятные съемки очевидца!
Бангкокским монахам и фильму "Матрица" посвящается:
http://stuff.thedeemon.com/monk4.html
Смотреть только со звуком!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

А в Таиланде Буддизм представлен, только Тхеравадой?
Там нет Чаньских монастырей?

----------


## Ануруддха

Про чаньские монастыри в Таиланде не слышал, возможно и есть поскольку китайцы живут везде и , как правило, компактно. Вот в Сингапуре точно есть: http://buddhist.ru/modules/myalbum/viewcat.php?cid=15

----------


## Вао

> Про чаньские монастыри в Таиланде не слышал, возможно и есть поскольку китайцы живут везде и , как правило, компактно. Вот в Сингапуре точно есть: http://buddhist.ru/modules/myalbum/viewcat.php?cid=15


Значит буду посещать только Тхеравадинские храмы, что тоже неплохо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

Буддийские центры и монастыри в Таиланде:

http://www.dhamma.ru/sadhu/modules/m...cat.php?cid=72

http://www.buddhanet.net/asia_dir/2abc_t.htm

----------


## Эрнест

По официальной статистике на 31.12.2001 в Таиланде было 12 махаянских вьетнамских монастырей, в котрых было 122 монаха 115 ученика, и 9 - китайских, соответственно 98 и 129. Насчет того, чаньские они или нет, не знаю. Источник "BuddhisminThailand" Published in commemoration ofthe 4th General Meeting of theWorld Buddhist University Councilat the Grand Blue Wave Hotel,Shah Alam, Selangor, D.E. Malaysiaon 9-10 December B.E. 2545 (2002).

----------


## Вао

О Таиланд страна контрастов,
О Ты великая страна,
Спешу увидеть твои храмы,
Дворцы, пляжи и мосты.

Там Дхарма в воздухе витает,
Там люди приветливы и добры,
Монахи там задумчивые бродят,
И я лечу Таиланд к тебе.

Моя душа рыдает и смеётся,
Прощай  Москва коптящая,
Прощайте автомобильные реки,
Прощай метро перегруженное, 
Прощай,прощай,прощай.

Две недели жить в раю,
Как это клёво и прекрасно,
О Таиланд лечу к тебе,
И Будда улыбнулся мне,
Он тоже рад моему приезду.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

Да... Таиланд просто супер. Между прочим Чаньских храмов там предостаточно и никакого противостояния между традициями.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Лично меня в Таиланде интересуют красавицы (дакини).
Ради дакинь я хоть на край света поеду.

----------


## Наташа Стетсон

Есть кто желающий в Тайланд в мае поехать?

----------


## Аминадав

Я хочу.

----------

